# Any experience with BD split skins?



## CGR4 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saw a friend flail going uphill with a pair of these. Not sure the added effort was worth the weight savings.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Just go buy real skins and get wall to wall carpet. 
You'll be happy when everybody is doing their best Michael Jackson Moonwalk impression and you are sittin steady.


----------

